# Wpa_supplicant isn't connecting my access point

## Starrcade

My wifi drivers are there, they exist (thank god) but Wpa_supplicant is having a hard time connecting,

especially when i'm running Wpa_cli. I'm guessing it has something to do with my .conf files, 

but I'm posting them here to see how effed they are, if they are, and if someone else knows how effed they are.

Wpa_Supplicant.conf (SSID/Password stuff replaced with garbage text. Line psk= is the result from wpa_passphrase <ssid> passphrase)

```
 

ctrl_interface=DIR=/var/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel

#ap_scan=1

#update_config=1

network={

   ssid="NotYourAccessPoint"

        #psk="ActualTextPassword"

        psk=IHaveNoMouthAndIMustScream, this had a bunch of numbers and letters

        scan_ssid=1

        proto=RSN

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        group=CCMP TKIP

        priority=5

}

```

Here's my /etc/conf.d/net. 

```

modules_wlp3s0="!plug wpa_supplicant"

config_wlp3s0="dhcp"

wpa_timeout_wlp3s0="15"

enable_ipv6_wlp3s0="false"

```

Really being pushed to install the livecd tools, since net-setup doesn't give me a super headache with this.

----------

## charles17

You are giving very little information. Did you work through the wpa_supplicant wiki article?

----------

## Starrcade

 *charles17 wrote:*   

> You are giving very little information. Did you work through the wpa_supplicant wiki article?

 

I did, actually, and it's been giving me this when I run Wpa_Cli command. 

Here's a link on Imgur. http://imgur.com/a/4o9rE

From what i've given in the OP, i've basically configured the access point as much as i could.

----------

## dmpogo

run   'wpa_cli' (it is interactive command line interface to wpa_supplicant), and give a command  'reconfigure',   and look what it says and where connection falis

----------

## Starrcade

 *dmpogo wrote:*   

> run   'wpa_cli' (it is interactive command line interface to wpa_supplicant), and give a command  'reconfigure',   and look what it says and where connection falis

 

I'll make a note of that for a next time.

I wound up solving it by killing wpa_supplicant and rebooting;

I then followed a simpler way of configuring a connection from The .conf file

in its man page. Ran wpa_cli and reconnected. It all works! :O

----------

## dmpogo

 *Starrcade wrote:*   

>  *dmpogo wrote:*   run   'wpa_cli' (it is interactive command line interface to wpa_supplicant), and give a command  'reconfigure',   and look what it says and where connection falis 
> 
> I'll make a note of that for a next time.
> 
> I wound up solving it by killing wpa_supplicant and rebooting;
> ...

 

I had an older laptop, on which wireless driver firmware would hang from time to time.  So I needed to to remove and insert iwl4965 module.  You may have something similar in which case reboot will help, of course.  Since then I always compile wireless kernel driver as a module  :Smile: 

I ended up writing a custom script,  so that when Fn-F5 toggles wireless on and off,  it also removes/reinserts the module as well as stops/restarts wpa_supplicant

As a practical advice - find out what kernel module runs your wireless card (say iwlwifi  for modern intels),  and then when you mysteriously cannot connect, just run by hand

```

>  rmmod iwlwifi

> modprobe iwlwifi

```

to reinitialize the firmware

----------

